# Pictus Catfish



## KJurgelewicz (Oct 5, 2011)

Best kept alone or in groups? If groups, how many minimum?


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

KJurgelewicz said:


> Best kept alone or in groups? If groups, how many minimum?


Groups of at least 4-5 and you would need at least a 55G for them.


----------

